# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  locum work in BC

## kully

Hi everyone. Im an Optometrist in the UK. My partner has been offered work in Vancouver, and we will be shortly moving there. I have applied to do the bridging course which will be either 6 weeks or 12 mnths. I hope its the 6 week course but I will still do the course even if it is the 12 month course.
Can anyone tell me what the availibility of locum work is like in Vancouver? and what on average a daily rate could be apporximately. I am wondering if it is similar to the UK. Here an optometrist has no problems working as a self employed locum and can guarantee work all year round. Most optometrists here are working as self employed locums as opposed to being employed, is this the case in Canada?
Hope someone can help.

----------

